# 1968 GTO Dash Removal of Vinyl wood Grain?



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello does anyone have tips for removing the 1968 GTO Vinyl wood Grain overlay from the dash? I was thinking heat gun but wanted to know what your thoughts are.

As always your help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, I don't think a heat gun is a good idea. The collateral damage could be really bad. I did mine and it turned out pretty good I think. I had a few places that were lifting off. I removed those spots and used a 400 grit paper to smooth the edges of the existing vinyl and then cleaned and lightly roughed up the rest. I then covered over what was still stuck down. I kind of assumed that it would be more damage to try to remove everything. Three years now and still looking good. Matt


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> OK, I don't think a heat gun is a good idea. The collateral damage could be really bad. I did mine and it turned out pretty good I think. I had a few places that were lifting off. I removed those spots and used a 400 grit paper to smooth the edges of the existing vinyl and then cleaned and lightly roughed up the rest. I then covered over what was still stuck down. I kind of assumed that it would be more damage to try to remove everything. Three years now and still looking good. Matt


ok that sounds good. What did you use to clean the wood? 

My dash isnt at all that bad however where the radio used to exist the previous owner placed 3 autometer gauges with a black rectangle backing plate. I havnt removed the dash yet but im presuming he cut the wood up pretty bad when he installed the gauges..


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

You mean, what did I use to clean the existing vinyl? I used glass cleaner and a rag. Worked the edges with a couple q-tips. Too easy. My view of it was the cheapest thing I did on the car was the vinyl wood grain - if I screwed it up, I could do it twice. Matt


----------

